# Finishing a cake with Gel like substance.



## nicholas (Jul 22, 2004)

Hey,
I'm looking to know what this thing is called.

It's a clear, gel like substance, that you find on top of cakes. I've seen them on cheesecakes, that have fruits decorated on top, and the fruits sit on top of that film. I've also seen them on tiramisu cakes finished not with cocoa but with that film of gel, a la hotel cakes.

I'm thinking it might be gelatin, but I'm not sure. I'm hoping for a name of this so I can look it up, or perhaps a recipe, if anyone has one.

Thanks.


----------



## kthull (Oct 9, 2002)

Sounds like a mirror glaze or a neutral glaze. I don't have any recipes on hand, but you should get pretty far with either of those terms. The glazes use pectin instead of gelatine.

Good luck!


----------



## nicholas (Jul 22, 2004)

Hey,
Thanks for the nudge in the right direction!


----------



## barista (Jul 22, 2002)

Nicholas, you can get get the mirror glaze from phoon huat.


----------



## nicholas (Jul 22, 2004)

Awesome!
Thanks for the lead barista!
Hmm, do you happen to know of any other baking specialty stores besides Gim Lee at Haig Road and Phoon Huat? 
I'm looking for chocolate moulds and Valrhona Chocolates, and have only seen them in Gim Lee.


----------



## ecolee01 (May 11, 2007)

Swiss Chalet sells an apricot glaze, or they also offer it in neutral that can be colored as you wish and/or flavored as you wish. I have also seen formulas for mirror glaze that use gelatin or pectin.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Win Sin usually carries that stuff too, can't remember where they are, Pandan Loop? Senoko?. You can always get the molds via internet.


----------



## jess87 (Feb 5, 2008)

I actually use this stuff all the time at work-- at a hotel-- 
it is Cold Process Glaze also known as clear gel. You can purchase it from Albert Uster. 
Also there is a similar version that you're able to thin out by heating it and we actually then run that through out hand spray gun pump for a large amount of fruit tarts and to get an even coat. Not sure if Albert Uster has this. 
But I think your looking for the cold process. You can stir in vanilla bean paste for a speckled look. Or even add a LITTLE puree to the top after you've applied the glaze to the cake for a colored, swirled look.


----------

